# Das Ende des analogen Radios 2010



## Captain Picard (12 März 2007)

Fast unbemerkt von der Öffentlichkeit ist eine weitreichende Entscheidung getroffen worden, die 
praktisch alle herkömmlichen Radios  egal ob Taschenempfänger, Autoradios  oder Hi-End Anlage zum 
Elektronikschrott vermutlich ab 2010 verdammen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Radio_Mondiale
http://www.digitalradiowest.de/c_wasistdr.php


> Digital Radio wird, auf Grund der weltweit herrschenden Frequenzknappheit, den analogen UKW-Hörfunk ablösen (in Deutschland voraussichtlich zwischen 2010 und 2015).


Das "voraussichtlich"  ist intern wohl schon einem "definitiven"   2010 gewichen
Nachvollziehbare Informationen darüber sind  schwer zu beschaffen.

http://www.digitalfernsehen.de/home/index_5093.html


> Was passiert im Jahr 2010?
> Digital wird in Zukunft die ganze Technik der Unterhaltungs- und
> Kommunikationsindustrie: Nach Planungen der Bundesregierung soll die
> Digitalisierung der TV- und Radionetze spätestens im Jahr 2010 abgeschlossen
> sein.


Ansonsten:  nix genaues  weiß man nicht...


----------



## Raimund (12 März 2007)

*AW: Das Ende des analogen Radios 2010*

Das Ganze hat wohl zwei Seiten,

der analoge UKW-Rundfunk wird 2010 ca. 60 Jahre alt werden. Der technologische Fortschritt ist wohl nicht aufzuhalten. Wer aus der juengeren Generation kennt noch die analoge Schallplatte, obwohl die CD erst 1984 auf den Markt kam.

Andrerseits steht zu befuerchten, dass sich unsere "Volksvertreter" wieder von   den Lobbyisten ueber den Tisch ziehen lassen. Der DSR-Rundfunk bleibt mir unvergessen! Anschaffung eines S**Y-Geraetes fuer DM 1500,--, dann Abschaltung.

Damaliger zynischer Kommentar der Hoererhotline des Bayr. Rundfunks: "Empfang fuer eine elitaere Minderheit, nicht marktgaengig." Ich habe damals ganz persoenliche Konsequenzen gezogen, die ich hier nicht veroeffentlichen will.

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Immo (12 März 2007)

*AW: Das Ende des analogen Radios 2010*



Raimund schrieb:


> . Der technologische Fortschritt ist wohl nicht aufzuhalten.


Darum geht es nicht, sondern um die konsequente Form der Nichtinformation. 
Es werden noch Hundertausende wenn nicht Millionen  von Geräten verkauft, die
  in drei Jahren Schrott sind, ohne  dass der Verbraucher  davon weiß und ohne 
 die  Verbraucher zu informieren.


----------



## Heiko (12 März 2007)

*AW: Das Ende des analogen Radios 2010*



Immo schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht, sondern um die konsequente Form der Nichtinformation.
> Es werden noch Hundertausende wenn nicht Millionen  von Geräten verkauft, die
> in drei Jahren Schrott sind, ohne  dass der Verbraucher  davon weiß und ohne
> die  Verbraucher zu informieren.


Ich trau mich da mal zu behaupten, dass es abzuwarten gilt.
Das wird vermutlich so ein Drama wie beim digitalen Behördenfunk. So lange in Angola noch 
altherkömmlich Radio gehört wird mach ich mir da für uns keine Sorgen.
Wir haben ja auch keine anderen Probleme... :wall:


----------



## technofreak (15 März 2007)

*AW: Das Ende des analogen Radios 2010*



Heiko schrieb:


> Das wird vermutlich so ein Drama wie beim digitalen Behördenfunk.


Sieh das mal nicht so pessimistisch: 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/86820


> Deutsche Telekom will sich um Polizeifunk-Auftrag *bemühen*


man  *bemüht *sich doch, kann sich jetzt nur noch um Jahrzehnte handeln..


----------



## Heiko (15 März 2007)

*AW: Das Ende des analogen Radios 2010*



technofreak schrieb:


> Sieh das mal nicht so pessimistisch:
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/86820
> 
> man  *bemüht *sich doch, kann sich jetzt nur noch um Jahrzehnte handeln..


Die Politik hat doch im BOS-Bereich grade erst so einen "Erfolg" hinter sich gebracht. Wenn das so ähnlich wird leg ich mir schonmal ein paar Streichhölzer bereit.


----------



## technofreak (16 März 2007)

*AW: Das Ende des analogen Radios 2010*



Heiko schrieb:


> Die Politik hat doch im BOS-Bereich grade erst so einen "Erfolg" hinter sich gebracht. Wenn das so ähnlich wird leg ich mir schonmal ein paar Streichhölzer bereit.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BOS-Funk


> Neben diesen analogen Übertragungskanälen gibt es etwa seit Ende der 1990er Jahre *Bemühungen,* für die BOS in Deutschland ein kostenaufwändiges digitales Bündelfunksystem mit der Bezeichnung TETRA einzuführen.


http://www.stmi.bayern.de/sicherheit/feuerwehr/kommunikation/


> Die ersten Planungen für das zukünftige digitale Funknetz haben bereits begonnen.


wow...


----------



## Frank2000 (23 März 2007)

*AW: Das Ende des analogen Radios 2010*

Ich sehe auch ein Problem mit dem digitalen Rundfunk. 

1. Das "Frequenzenproblem" ist deswegen eines, weil es viele potentialle private Anbieter gibt, die insbesondere kostenpflichtige Angebote einführen wollen. Digital hiesst ja auch: verschlüsselbar. Im Prinzip benötigt man dann einen Chip, um die Programme zu dekodieren, ähnlich wie beim digitalen Satellitenempfang. 

Mit anderen Worten: ohne viel Geld wird man von der neuen "Vielfalt" nichts haben. 

2. Dafür aber werden alle Altgeräte Schrott, denn der analoge Rundfunk soll schlicht und einfach abgeschaltet werden. Ich kann auch nur erstaunt feststellen, dass dieses Thema keinerlei Öffentlichkeit gefunden hat, die meisten wissen noch nicht mal etwas von dieser Entwicklung. Warum zum Henker, sollte man Altgeräte nicht weiterbenutzen dürfen? Zumindest die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender könnten ja einige Programme weiterhin analog ausstrahlen - die dann im Vergleich zu digitalen Sendern natürlich mehr Bandbreite in Anspruch nehmen. Aber gab es da mal nicht einen gesetzlichen Versorgungsauftrag...? 

3. Über die Umwelt brauchen wir uns da nicht zu unterhalten: 100.000.000 Altgeräte auf den Schrott wird die größte Altgeräteföut, die die Bundesrepublik jemals gesehen hat. Die Industrie wird sich freuen. 

4. Weil es da auch um viel, sehr viel Geld geht, habe ich ein wenig Sorge, die Politiker könnten möglicherweise... beeinflussbar sein. Gerade deswegen wäre ein Maximum an Transparenz und Öffentlichkeit sinnvoll. Merke ich aber nicht viel von. Was meine Sorgen nicht gerade dämpft... 

MfG Frank


----------



## ShareNoEvil (25 Mai 2007)

*AW: Das Ende des analogen Radios 2010*

Das ist ja interessant, nein davon habe Ich auch nichts gewusst.

Ich bin jetzt nicht der Radiohörer. Das meiste was ich höre, sind
MP3s und andere aus meinem Archiv und Internet Radio, wobei es da schwer
ist das einzugrenzen. 

Aber eine Abschaltung von UKW würde ja heißen, dass dann auch kein
Autoradio mehr funktionieren würde, ergo: evtl. Lebensrettendes Verkehrs-
informationen zum Empfänger kommen würden.


----------



## technofreak (25 Mai 2007)

*AW: Das Ende des analogen Radios 2010*

UKW wird nicht abgeschaltet, sondern die analoge Übertragung. Lediglich alle
 z.Z existierenden Radios (sogar die jetzt noch verkauft werden) 
sind dann Elekronikschrott. Jeder, ohne  Ausnahme,  der dann noch 
terrestrisches Radio  hören will, egal ob Portabel,  Heimanlage oder Autoradio 
muß sich  mit  digitalen Receivern eindecken.  
Freut die Industrie, den Verbraucher weniger, weil er kaum  Vorteile davon hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2007)

*AW: Das Ende des analogen Radios 2010*

So radikal kann die Umstellung garnicht ausfallen, denn das Radio ist eines der Medien, über die in Kriegs- und Katastrophenfällen wichtige Mitteilungen übertragen werden. Deswegen war ein Radio in der BRD noch nie pfändbar und seit einigen Jahren gilt das auch für den Fernseher.

Es ist anzunehmen, dass Radiohörer erst dann auf digital umsteigen, wenn sie einen Mehrwert davon haben. Das werden am Anfang recht wenige sein. Fast keiner wird sein analoges Radio verschrotten, nur weil es eine digitale Alternative gibt. Da sich alle nicht öffentlich-rechtliche Sender fast ausschließlich über ihre Werbung/Gewinnspielen finanzieren, wollen sie einen möglichst großen Hörerkreis. Und wenn der nur analog empfangen kann, dann wird auch weiterhin analog gesendet.

Ich nehme an, dass die meisten bestehenden Programme in beiden Formaten ausgestrahlt werden und nur neue ausschließlich eine digitale Lizenz erwerben können. Was aber m.E. durchaus passieren kann, ist, dass analog nur noch mono unterstützt wird und die freiwerdende Bandbreite der digitalen Übertragung zugeschlagen wird. Technisch ist es durchaus machbar, das Übertragungsformat so auszulegen, dass sowohl die analogen Empfänger funktionieren als auch die digitalen und man immer noch im Kanalraster bleibt (derzeit 50kHz, war bis vor einigen Jahren 100kHz, soll langfristig auf 25kHz gesenkt werden).

Ein analoger Kanal braucht etwa 16kHz Bandbreite, bei Stereo sind es also ca. 32kHz, die aber schon immer so aufmoduliert wurden, dass ein Mono-Radio auch einen Stereo-Sender empfangen kann - und zwar beide Kanäle, aber eben nur auf einen Lautsprecher. Der "Trick" ist trivial: es wird nicht Links (L) und Rechts (R) übertragen, sondern L+R (das hört man in mono) und L-R. Der Stereodekoder im Radio macht einfach die zwei Operationen:

2L= (L+R) + (L-R) und 2R = -(L+R) - (L-R)

Die sind trivial. Und der Dekoder wird nur aktiviert, wenn ein Pilotton vorhanden ist. Also Pilotton ausschalten und 16kHz stehen im L-R-Kanal zur Verfügung für die digitale Übertragung parallel zur analogen. Und das ist reichlich, auch ohne schmerzhafte Kompression. Denn in der Digitaltechnik kann man eines machen, was analog nicht geht, bzw. als sehr störend empfunden wird: "Rauschen", sprich Störungen zulassen, soweit sie einen bestimmten Wert nicht überschreiten.

Wenn ich also den Audiobereich 16Hz-16kHz (wie derzeit) und Stereo unterstützen will, dann brauche ich eine Bitrate von 2*32kbit/s = 64kbit/s. Ganz ohne Kompression komme ich mit der Kombination 8b/10b (8Bit Nutzdaten werden in 10Bit codiert, hat technische Vorteile, obwohl es die Datenmenge vergrößert) und der (recht einfachen) Modulationsart 16QAM (16 Zustände werden unterschieden, entspricht 4 Bits) auf eine Schrittrate (Baudrate) von 64/8*10/4=20kBd. Das sind im Frequenzbedarf nur 4kHz mehr als für den L-R-Stereokanal. Und 16QAM sind nicht Stand der Technik, sondern dient mir nur als ein Beispiel wie trivial die Koexistenz sichergestellt werden kann.

Wenn jetzt noch eine Kompression ins Spiel kommt und eine bessere Modulationsart gewählt wird, dann habe ich soviel Bandbreite (in Bit/s nach dem Dekoder), dass ich noch Standbilder, Logos und wer weiß noch was alles übertragen kann.

Mein Fazit: Keine Panik! Auch in 20 oder 30 Jahren wird das analoge Radio noch Sender empfangen können. Vielleicht sogar weiterhin in Stereo. Denn technisch ist es durchaus möglich, die digitalen Daten zusätzlich "oberhalb" des hörbaren Bereichs zu übertragen. Ich könnte mir eine Zweckentfremdung des Pilottones vorstellen. Für ein analoges Radio wäre das immer noch ein brauchbarer Pilotton (obwohl etwas "verrauscht") und die digitalen Empfänger werten nur ihn aus. Das setzt allerdings ein bisschen mehr an Rechenleistung im Empfänger voraus, da der Sender Füllbits einfügen muss, damit die Baudrate immer recht genau den Pilotton nachbildet. Aber sooo groß ist der Aufwand auch nicht.

Wenn man (zumindest für die BRD) die Geschichte betrachtet, dann gab es noch nie einen radikalen Bruch bei Rundfunk und Fernsehen. Selbst ein Fernseher von 1930 kann heute noch alle (terrestrischen) Programme empfangen, zwar nur in SW, aber er kann. Die Farbe wurde derart ins Spiel gebracht, dass der alte nichts davon mitbekommt und die neuen (farbigen) wunderschön ankamen. Beim Radio war es das gleiche, die Stereoinformation wird so übertragen, dass ein Radio von 1930 weiterhin funktioniert. Warum soll es jetzt auf einmal anders werden? Wenn es überhaupt keine technische Notwendigkeit dafür gibt?

Werde einmal auf dem Netz suchen, vielleicht gibt es ja Specs für den geplanten digitalen Rundfunk - wenn der in 3 Jahren eingeführt werden soll, dann müssen heute schon Specs verfügbar sein. Denn 3 Jahre sind eine knappe Zeit. Werde mich dann wieder melden.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2007)

*AW: Das Ende des analogen Radios 2010*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es ist anzunehmen, dass Radiohörer erst dann auf digital umsteigen, wenn sie einen Mehrwert davon haben. Das werden am Anfang recht wenige sein. Fast keiner wird sein analoges Radio verschrotten, nur weil es eine digitale Alternative gibt. Da sich alle nicht öffentlich-rechtliche Sender fast ausschließlich über ihre Werbung/Gewinnspielen finanzieren, wollen sie einen möglichst großen Hörerkreis.


Der Verbraucher steht in Deutschland bei Entscheidungen dieser Art wie  immer an allerletzter Stelle.
 In Deutschland entscheidet die ARD und  sonst niemand. Siehe DVBT 


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Selbst ein Fernseher von 1930 kann heute noch alle (terrestrischen) Programme empfangen, zwar nur in SW, aber er kann.


Was ein Schwachsinn, ohne DVBT Empfänger läuft da nichts mehr. Außer in  ganz wenigen Gebieten 
gibt es in Deutschland kein analoges terrestrisches TV mehr. Nur noch im Kabel wird noch analog 
übertragen  und da  sind die Kabelbetreiber  auch schon heftig dabei es abzubauen zu wollen. Für Portable heißt  das: ab in den Elektronikschrott,  alle anderen  nur noch als Monitor. (TV-Empfänger 
von 1930 besitzen übrigens   keinen Video-Eingang,  den gab es erst sehr viel später)   Für 
Heimstereo bedeutet das entsprechend weniger Probleme.  Die bekommen halt einen Digitalreceiver 
davor  und der analoge wandert auf den Müll. Für portable Radioempfänger  ist das wie bei TV das Aus.
 Wird wohl kaum jemand das  analoge  Kofferradio  mit einer  Zusatzbox als Verstärker betreiben, 
wobei die meisten nicht mal einen NF-Eingang besitzen. 


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: Keine Panik! Auch in 20 oder 30 Jahren wird das analoge Radio noch Sender empfangen können. .


Gott erhalte dir deinen (technischen) Kinderglauben. In Deutschland wird nie etwas im Sinne der Vernunft gemacht sondern immer im Sinne von Interessensverbänden und  die Rundfunkanstalten gehören zu den 
übelstens Lobbyistenverbänden.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Ende des analogen Radios 2010*

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2011 und  die analoge UKW-FM-Radioaustrahlung  existiert nach wie vor.

Hab im Moment nicht die Zeit  die aktuelle Situation  zu recherchieren.


----------



## Goblin (6 Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Ende des analogen Radios 2010*

Hab mal gesucht
2012: Abschaltung von UKW - DIGITALFERNSEHEN.de

http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2058794

Alles schon ältere Berichte


----------



## jupp11 (22 Juli 2014)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...-muessen-DAB-erst-noch-entdecken-2264218.html


> Digitalradio ist vielen Verbrauchern immer noch kein Begriff. Schließlich ist nach wie vor offen, ob und wann das analoge UKW-Radio abgeschaltet wird. Auf welches Pferd sollen die Hörer setzen?


Nix genaues weiß man nicht. Dass analoges Radio abgeschaltet wird, halte ich zumindest für die nächsten 10 Jahre für höchst unwahrscheinlich. Schließlich gibt es vermutlich mehr als 100 Millionen analoge Empfänger


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2014)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Dass analoges Radio abgeschaltet wird, halte ich zumindest für die nächsten 10 Jahre für höchst unwahrscheinlich.


Sehe ich auch so, denn wie soll Radio übertragen werden, wenn die Welt sich selbst zerbombt? Dann gibt es Satelitenkommunikation nur noch eingeschränkt und das Internet wird auch ein Privileg weniger sein. Bleibt, wie früher, das gute alte Kofferradio. Meiner Meinung nach leben wir jetzt schon in einer Art Notfallszenario und Strategen arbeiten längst daran.


----------



## Hippo (23 Juli 2014)

Im Zusammenhang "Notfallszenario" halte ich es für bedenklicher daß der Kurzwellenfunk abgeschaltet wird (oder schon wurde)


----------

